# Random pics of Gemma being her little cute, little self.



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

In the dress we bought from Elaine! It's way too big on her right now, though.










Being a ham!



















My sweet girl.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Cute as a button!
How is she doing overall? Potty training, eating, walking, etc?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She is beyond adorable


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I love the being a Ham photo! That is just too darn cute! I so want to fly to sweden and dog nap her!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I love the contrast between the first two pics: sad face, happy face!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

She is too cute with that big smile on her face. Wanna kiss and kiss her!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Cute as a button!
> How is she doing overall? Potty training, eating, walking, etc?


Thanks, LS! She is doing wonderful. She is a potty training champ. I would say she's about 95% completely potty trained. She's had one accident in the past week. She does so well going to her pad all on her own. I've only had to direct her to her pad twice this past week, and once was the accident, but I caught her right as she started and then she finished on her pad. She usually just trots over to it all on her own, no matter where she is in the apartment.

Eating is a different subject. I was mixing canned ZP with her Acana kibble to get her onto the Acana and off the Eukanuba from her breeder. But now I'm trying to eliminate the ZP and just feed her moistened Acana. She eats only if I basically rule out all other distractions and just stand in the kitchen with her very boringly for 30 minutes or more. I am leaving dry Acana down 24/7 and I give her about 1/4 to 1/2 tsp of Nutrical from my finger at least once daily so her blood sugar doesn't drop. I try to offer her moistened kibbles 2-3 times a day but most of the time she doesn't want to eat. She just wants to play, nap, lick lint off the floor, etc. She seems healthy and full of energy when she's awake and she's pooping normally, so I guess she's getting a few bites in here and there. I just wish she'd eat more regularly for me.

Walking on the leash is slowly improving. I'm going to order her a Park Avenue harness because I think the little ferret one that I altered might not be the most comfortable fit for her. Now if I put her on the grass with her harness and leash on, she'll slowly lead her own way and sniff around. She won't follow me yet unless I crouch down and call her. She doesn't like walking on pavement very much at all. I think she'll get it, it's just going to take a lot of practice and time. When the warm weather returns and next week when her vaccines have kicked in, we're going to go out a lot more often, at least once or twice a day, to practice walking.

Sorry for my giant response! It makes me so happy that you care to ask about her. 



pupluv168 said:


> She is beyond adorable


Thank you! 



Huly said:


> I love the being a Ham photo! That is just too darn cute! I so want to fly to sweden and dog nap her!


Lol! She is a little goofball, or as I call her, my Little Monkey.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I love the contrast between the first two pics: sad face, happy face!


She was not too pleased when I put the dress on her, even though she did start wagging her tail when I told her how pretty she was. I think it's a little scary because it's like a giant sack on her and she can't really walk in it, haha. I can't wait until she grows into it.



carrieandcricket said:


> She is too cute with that big smile on her face. Wanna kiss and kiss her!


She has a funny perma-smile I've noticed. Makes her look like such a little clown. She gets loads of kisses from me daily!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Cute girl.


----------



## Lazuliblue (May 4, 2012)

She really does look like she has a permanent smile on her face!! We are such proud chihuahua Mommas


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think she is just perfect!! She has a beautiful face and she looks so calm and sweet. I love her eyes and her little mask. Everything about her is beautiful.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

She has eyebrows like a 40s film starlet!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Cute girl.


Thank you. 



Lazuliblue said:


> She really does look like she has a permanent smile on her face!! We are such proud chihuahua Mommas


We sure are! Isn't it great being a part of a community that shares the same sort of love for their babies that you do? 



Brodysmom said:


> I think she is just perfect!! She has a beautiful face and she looks so calm and sweet. I love her eyes and her little mask. Everything about her is beautiful.


Aw, thank you so much for the sweet compliments, Tracy. She is definitely perfect for me! Everything about her is exactly what I had hoped for.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Finn said:


> She has eyebrows like a 40s film starlet!


Hehe, I love her little dark eyebrows.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is just precious. She reminds me of Ruby at that age!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

She'd soooo pretty!!!! Love her eyes! The little dress is adorable even if it's too big lol! Glad she's everything u hoped for!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

She is adorable.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Eating is a different subject. I was mixing canned ZP with her Acana kibble to get her onto the Acana and off the Eukanuba from her breeder. But now I'm trying to eliminate the ZP and just feed her moistened Acana. She eats only if I basically rule out all other distractions and just stand in the kitchen with her very boringly for 30 minutes or more. I am leaving dry Acana down 24/7 and I give her about 1/4 to 1/2 tsp of Nutrical from my finger at least once daily so her blood sugar doesn't drop. I try to offer her moistened kibbles 2-3 times a day but most of the time she doesn't want to eat. She just wants to play, nap, lick lint off the floor, etc. She seems healthy and full of energy when she's awake and she's pooping normally, so I guess she's getting a few bites in here and there. I just wish she'd eat more regularly for me.


Acana is a great, but have you considered trying a different brand? We were struggling to get Chloe to eat when she was on Canidae. It was terrible. The recall happened so I switched her to Fromm Family. She's never had trouble eating since then. It's supposed to be really yummy to them and dogs who are finicky eaters will gobble it down. It could be that she doesn't like the Acana.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

My fave is the 3rd pic LOL... So cute with her little head peaking out from the cover. Darling pics, all of them!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> She is just precious. She reminds me of Ruby at that age!!


Thank you.  Ruby was an adorable little puppy and is still adorable today! She even looks like a puppy still with those floppy ears.



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> She'd soooo pretty!!!! Love her eyes! The little dress is adorable even if it's too big lol! Glad she's everything u hoped for!


Thank you! It will be nice when I can formally torture her with tons of clothes and accessories once she's big enough to fit into everything, LOL. 



quinnandleah said:


> She is adorable.


Thank you!



ljwilson said:


> Acana is a great, but have you considered trying a different brand? We were struggling to get Chloe to eat when she was on Canidae. It was terrible. The recall happened so I switched her to Fromm Family. She's never had trouble eating since then. It's supposed to be really yummy to them and dogs who are finicky eaters will gobble it down. It could be that she doesn't like the Acana.


Orijen/Acana are the best quality foods I can get here in Sweden other than ZP, and ZP is too expensive for me. I can order other foods from UK-based websites, but the shipping prices are outrageous and it makes the cost of food out of my budget. It sucks living here in Sweden because my resources are very limited.

I also have $50 of Acana sitting on the counter, lol. It would suck to let it go to waste! It was way more expensive here in Sweden than it is in the U.S. More than double the price. :foxes15:



Mary J said:


> My fave is the 3rd pic LOL... So cute with her little head peaking out from the cover. Darling pics, all of them!


Lol, she was wedged between two pillows and she was just sticking her head above them enough to spy on me. Such a goof!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Orijen/Acana are the best quality foods I can get here in Sweden other than ZP, and ZP is too expensive for me. I can order other foods from UK-based websites, but the shipping prices are outrageous and it makes the cost of food out of my budget. It sucks living here in Sweden because my resources are very limited.
> 
> I also have $50 of Acana sitting on the counter, lol. It would suck to let it go to waste! It was way more expensive here in Sweden than it is in the U.S. More than double the price.


Very understandable. And I'm assuming if someone ordered it in the US and shipped it to you that would cost a ton too wouldn't it?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

ljwilson said:


> Very understandable. And I'm assuming if someone ordered it in the US and shipped it to you that would cost a ton too wouldn't it?


Yes, the weight would cost a ton to ship. The little dress Gemma is wearing cost Elaine $4 to ship to me, so a 2.5kg bag of food would probably cost more than the food itself to ship.

My family tried to send me a box of stuff like some of my favorite shampoo and cereal in the US worth about $20, but it was going to be over $50 to ship. So my sister kept the shampoo and my Nannie (grandmother) ate the cereal, LOL.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

:love7::love7::love7::love7::love7::love7:
she is beyond adorable if there is such a thing :daisy:


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Great pics.. Love the looking like a ham one


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Adorable as always!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

nabi said:


> :love7::love7::love7::love7::love7::love7:
> she is beyond adorable if there is such a thing :daisy:


I feel the same way about your sweet Bella! :daisy:



Jennmay said:


> Great pics.. Love the looking like a ham one


Hehe, thanks!


----------



## Sparkles Mom (Feb 19, 2012)

She is just gorgeous! I want to hold her. What a perfect applehead!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Sparkles Mom said:


> She is just gorgeous! I want to hold her. What a perfect applehead!


Thank you so much!  She has exactly the head shape I dreamed of finding in my Chi puppy. I just love it!


----------



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh gosh! So cute. I'm melting. Oh my heart! If someone finds it please return it to me...I think I lost it around the ham picture..


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Munchii said:


> Oh gosh! So cute. I'm melting. Oh my heart! If someone finds it please return it to me...I think I lost it around the ham picture..


Let me check. Oh yep, here it is!


----------



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> Let me check. Oh yep, here it is!


Yay! Thank you! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Cute pics!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Aw, sweet Gemma. Odie loves those squeaky balls! Does Gemma pull the fluff off of them?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Gosh, she's so adorable.


----------

